# Brodie Romax Ritchey Competition Fillet Brazed Bikes



## vintageman (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics of my recently finished '89 Romax build for anyone interested in having a look. I decided against exclusively Shimano stuff to switch it up a little. I also have an '83 Ritchey Competition and was curious to get an idea of the number of Romax and Competition frames built by Paul Brodie and Tom Ritchey respectively. I understand that fillet brazed frames are more labour intensive than tig and the faux lugs on the competition are even more so.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

That Competition is the stuff......Still looking nice. 
Vancouver right?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

wow. both are super rad. If that Ritchey is not quite the right size, I've got an Annapurna just a bit bigger and an 82 Everest a little smaller.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> wow. both are super rad. If that Ritchey is not quite the right size, I've got an Annapurna just a bit bigger and an 82 Everest a little smaller.


You're starting to look desperate.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You're starting to look desperate.


hahaha.. "get ahold of yourself".


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I hate Ritchey's. :thumbsup:

That Romax is sweet.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Paul Brodie is a friendly guy, I emailed him about the Sovereign I had, if you do a bit of googling you'll find his email address, i just don't want to post it up here.

That Ritchey is a stunner by the way!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2011)

You guys need to take a trip to Paul's welding class! He's teaching framebuilding 101 out in Abbotsford!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Awesome bikes!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That Brodie is just about everything I like in a mountainbike.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Two stunners for sure. Nice work.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow. Thanks for posting. I love that Romax....Awesome fork!


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

not vintage, however: paul is currently building a fillet brazed full suspension bike for NAHBS. a couple teaser pics:



















should be cool. especially stoked to see him building a bike again. hoping to see more pedal powered two wheelers from him in the future. great guy, and a brilliant craftsman.


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

There were not many of those Ritcheys! I've seen.........two. They were blue as well. 
- Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You guys need to take a trip to Paul's welding class! He's teaching framebuilding 101 out in Abbotsford!


 Where in Abby? Can you only take the class for the whole term, or is there a way to pick and choose, or just sit in?

TIA.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

^ two week full time course at the airport. would love to do this one day...

Bicycle frame-building


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

xy9ine said:


> ^ two week full time course at the airport. would love to do this one day...
> 
> Bicycle frame-building


 Thanks for posting that. I'd love to as well, instead of setting up or breaking our booth down when they have a show at the airport, going over to a Bridie taught class makes it worth driving out on that crazy 16th!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Getting a little teary eyed looking at the bikes. Just a note that the fenders and fender stays on the Ritchey were the very first product made by Syncros, That bike was the best of day, besides the Annapurna of course


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

rismtb said:


> Getting a little teary eyed looking at the bikes. Just a note that the fenders and fender stays on the Ritchey were the very first product made by Syncros, That bike was the best of day, besides the Annapurna of course


 That's an interesting tidbit.


----------



## vintageman (Oct 1, 2009)

Another pic for the sentimental folk out there. Was the competition or Annapurna top drawer for the day. My competition is Columbus tubing and I think the Annapurna was 4130. On another note, will anyone identify this fillet brazed stem? I'm thinking/guessing Salsa? thanks in advance for any/all input.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

From what I know the Annapurna as extra sleeve in the seat tube smooth brazing on the head tube was more expensive. It was a little heavier but stronger built to take full rack mounts for touring in the Himalayas. I am starting a Ritchey owners club in Vancover you should join?


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

vintageman said:


> I think the Annapurna was 4130.


Guaranteed!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

vintageman said:


> Another pic for the sentimental folk out there. Was the competition or Annapurna top drawer for the day.


They were both "top of the line." The Competition was the top of the line racer, and the Annapurna the top of the line "all day rider." Both are great bikes, but with different slightly geometry and purpose.


----------



## Loey (Nov 19, 2011)

That gorgeous fillet brazed stem has the same cable routing as the stem on the Romax. I have a couple of those Brodie branded stems and someone once suggested they were made by Syncros.
Whatever it is, I think it's sweet. Oh and so are the bikes and the Syncros fenders!


----------

